# funktion suchen in eclipse



## kor (24. Nov 2011)

Hallo

Ich arbeite mit eclipse und habe ein Projkt aus dem Internet heruntergeladen und Importiert.

Jetzt habe ich 2 Probleme:

1. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit festzustellen ob/wo eine spezielle Funktion einer integrierten Bibliothek benutzt wird. Also eine art such Funktion?

2. das Projekt ist verschiedene Packeges unterteilt. Diese werden aber nicht ganz richtig integriert. am anfang einer Klasse steht: package de.elv.usi; Dabei ist der erste Buchstabe rot unterstrichen und es steht folgende fehlerbeschriebung: The type java.lang.Class cannot be resolved. It is indirectly referenced from required .class files.  Ich gehe dafon aus dass ich im Builtpath noch etwas einstellen muss weiß aber nicht was ?

Vielen dank für eure Hilfe

Lg


----------



## Andgalf (24. Nov 2011)

Moin,

zu 1) Methode markieren ... rechtsklick ... open call Hierarchy

zu 2) java.lang.class ist direkter Bestandteil von Java .... wahrscheinlich stimmt i-was mit der JDK Einstellung im Eclipse nicht, anders kann ich mir nicht erklären warum Class nicht im Classpath liegen sollte


----------



## kor (24. Nov 2011)

hi

danke für deine antwort.

problem 2 hat ein neustart behoben.

lg


----------

